# Green tarantulas?



## klawfran3 (Feb 5, 2014)

So is there a species of tarantula that is full on green? I know ephebopus uatuman has a green band, and C Cyaneopubescens has a greenish carapace, but my question is if there are any actually fully green tarantulas? there are purple, blue, red, orange, pink, yellow, and many others, but I have not been able to find a single solid green tarantula. what's the deal with that, and do any even exist?


----------



## Beary Strange (Feb 5, 2014)

P.cambridgei is mossy green; P.rufilata has a green hue...ish, an A.metallica is a sort of dark greenish color... But if you're talking the brilliant green of a GBB carapace but all over...none that I can think of.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 5, 2014)

Surprisingly, not that I know of. I have had that thought too. There are bright blue P. metallica's, bright orange P. murinus's, bright blue M. balfouri's but not really any green T's. I wish there was haha..


----------



## Keith B (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh boy, here we go again with the green lol... Avicularia sp. "kwitara" is the only one we know of that gets almost all green.  The rest are only green in pieces and tiddly bits. Google away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just what I was thinking was something like a striking green color. we all know P. Metallica is super bright blue, P. Murinus looks like a pumpkin, A. Purpea it's species name gives that away, but there really aren't any bright, mainly green tarantulas. all the ones with green just have accents or tints.


----------



## fyic (Feb 5, 2014)

This might help some 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?258473-Green-Pink-Toes&highlight=green


https://www.google.com/search?q=Avi...WHoQSF2YGQBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=590


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Oh boy, here we go again with the green lol... Avicularia sp. "kwitara" is the only one we know of that gets almost all green.  The rest are only green in pieces and tiddly bits. Google away


haha sorry to "awaken the sleeping beast." I just was extremely curious and for the life of me forgot the answer to the old conversation


----------



## Keith B (Feb 5, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> haha sorry to "awaken the sleeping beast." I just was extremely curious and for the life of me forgot the answer to the old conversation


lol no problem.  Just brought back the old thread for me, which went on for pages of speculation, and we couldn't come up with any others, at least not for now


----------



## telepatella (Feb 5, 2014)

P. ornata, P. rufilata, P. cambridgei, H. incei, E pulcherrimaklaasi green femur - and others that I just don't recall right now - are green with accents or variegations of green. As far as a solid, uniform green, not yet.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 5, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> So is there a species of tarantula that is full on green? I know ephebopus uatuman has a green band, and C Cyaneopubescens has a greenish carapace, but my question is if there are any actually fully green tarantulas? there are purple, blue, red, orange, pink, yellow, and many others, but I have not been able to find a single solid green tarantula. what's the deal with that, and do any even exist?


This was brought up by me not long ago hahahh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe there are lots of green tarantulas, just in remote places or have really good camouflage. I HIGHLY doubt there are no green tarantulas on earth.


----------



## JZC (Feb 5, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Maybe there are lots of green tarantulas, just in remote places or have really good camouflage. I HIGHLY doubt there are no green tarantulas on earth.


I agree. Probably in a jungle somewhere, and they blend in with the foliage. Probability says I'm right.


----------



## suntiger117 (Feb 5, 2014)

In my opinion, the most green T is the c. schioedtei (Malaysian Earth tiger) It gets very very green


----------



## prairiepanda (Feb 5, 2014)

A relative of mine was quite disappointed when I told her that I couldn't have a proper ROY G BIV rainbow of tarantulas just because of the lack of distinctly green Ts. My Paraphysa sp. gets a nice green sheen to her right after molting, but most of the time she's pretty much black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Feb 5, 2014)

suntiger117 said:


> In my opinion, the most green T is the c. schioedtei (Malaysian Earth tiger) It gets very very green


Interesting.  In all the pictures I've seen of them (and I've seen dozens) they're blue-grey, black, and gold with yellow bands. Be nice if some adults turned up at a vendor around here so I could see them up close if they really are green.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Interesting.  In all the pictures I've seen of them (and I've seen dozens) they're blue-grey, black, and gold with yellow bands. Be nice if some adults turned up at a vendor around here so I could see them up close if they really are green.


fffff

Same here, I've never seen them as as very green at all. If Suntiger has pics...post or link, curious to see.


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 6, 2014)

Euathlus trunculentus is pretty green.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah it's pretty green if you are color blind hahahah jk.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 6, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yeah it's pretty green if you are color blind hahahah jk.


+1.  Where's the really green T's?  Like green mambas, iguanas, and day geckos?  I'm surprised there don't seem to be T's like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## macbaffo (Feb 6, 2014)

T. ockerti has a lot of green.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  Where's the really green T's?  Like green mambas, iguanas, and day geckos?  I'm surprised there don't seem to be T's like that.


Quite a few of the species that people site as "green", are green if you are comparing their color to say, BLACK, hahah, but compared to GREEN that we all think of like in some of the reptiles you mentioned, so far is non-existent in T world. Even Avic sp Kwitara which is greenish, is not a bright green. To me that's the only species of T which displays full body green. It's a green version of A metallica in terms of color from what I have seen in photos.


----------



## jsteadm1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Oh boy, here we go again with the green lol... Avicularia sp. "kwitara" is the only one we know of that gets almost all green.  The rest are only green in pieces and tiddly bits. Google away


+1 I haven't seen any of these in the North American hobby but I want one very badly.


----------



## Keith B (Feb 6, 2014)

jsteadm1 said:


> +1 I haven't seen any of these in the North American hobby but I want one very badly.


Yeah, me either but I know someone else who wants one REAL bad too *cough*Viper*cough*


----------



## viper69 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Yeah, me either but I know someone else who wants one REAL bad too *cough*Viper*cough*


hahahah, not bad enough to pay some high price for it, I'm not crazy.


----------



## Keith B (Feb 6, 2014)

viper69 said:


> hahahah, not bad enough to pay some high price for it, I'm not crazy.


I beg to differ.  Cheap doesn't always equal crazy  haha jk.  Wouldn't catch me doing that either.  Always end up with males when I do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quinquangular (Feb 6, 2014)

Wait..
Singapore Blue (LVs) males and females are sexually dimorphic; the males being a mossy dark green and females being like royal purple to whatever.

So, a Singapore Blue male can be a nice solid green color I believe?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 6, 2014)

They get a brownish yellow that in the right light may look green but not really.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 6, 2014)

Thrixopelma pruriens that's an all green spider.


Jose


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

The color of green I'm referring to and Poec54, are the BRIGHT Greens, like he said DAY GECKOS, etc. Not these army, olive, barely green in the right light hahahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 7, 2014)

viper69 said:


> The color of green I'm referring to and Poec54, are the BRIGHT Greens, like he said DAY GECKOS, etc. Not these army, olive, barely green in the right light hahahaa


+1.  Like with blue.  You don't have to put a P metallica in just the right light and squint to maybe see a hint of bluish color somewhere.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  Like with blue.  You don't have to put a P metallica in just the right light and squint to maybe see a hint of bluish color somewhere.


+100 So true...Sure olive is a shade of green, but after you mentioned day geckos I'm surprised anyone offered up another "green" T haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Feb 7, 2014)

viper69 said:


> +100 So true...Sure olive is a shade of green, but after you mentioned day geckos I'm surprised anyone offered up another "green" T haha


and Avicularia sp. "kwitara" is still greener than all of those mentioned >.<


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's the greenest one so far, definitely more green than any T I've seen.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

viper69 said:


> It's the greenest one so far, definitely more green than any T I've seen.


 but it's still a long shot from being a really good green.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never said it was- I'm not the one suggesting olive colored and sparsely colored "green" Ts are bright green hahahah


----------



## Keith B (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah big difference, at least to me, between mossy or olive colored, and green.  kwitara is at least mostly that darkish metallic green we see on some carapaces such as with A. versicolor or P. irminia, not olive.  It's no day gecko green, but it's a big step up from olive.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

but god, could you guys imagine... one that is actually day gecko green, with red and blue accents and the yellow speckles... maybe one day. but for now we still have to deal without a full rainbow of tarantulas.


----------



## Keith B (Feb 7, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> but god, could you guys imagine... one that is actually day gecko green, with red and blue accents and the yellow speckles... maybe one day. but for now we still have to deal without a full rainbow of tarantulas.


Yep, we're still far from it.  If there was one that looked like a B. smithi's knees all over I'd be climbing over peeps to get at it   OBT is orangish, but I could go for a fire orange over the majority of the T.  At least I'd never have trouble finding it >.<


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Yep, we're still far from it.  If there was one that looked like a B. smithi's knees all over I'd be climbing over peeps to get at it   OBT is orangish, but I could go for a fire orange over the majority of the T.  At least I'd never have trouble finding it >.<


 actually... We could probably selectively breed a bright red OBT in some years. Just start off with a "red" morph (quotation marks because the red form is really orangish in color) and breed the redder and redder ones. The only issue is the inbreeding... But, at the risk of me sounding stupid, didn't we breed dogs from friendlier and nicer wolves? Those were inbred to get the most desirable traits riight?


----------



## Keith B (Feb 7, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> actually... We could probably selectively breed a bright red OBT in some years. Just start off with a "red" morph (quotation marks because the red form is really orangish in color) and breed the redder and redder ones. The only issue is the inbreeding... But, at the risk of me sounding stupid, didn't we breed dogs from friendlier and nicer wolves? Those were inbred to get the most desirable traits riight?


Careful now.  You're gonna get your thread locked >.<  Wouldn't know.  I like dogs, but I like to go visit other peoples dogs preferably.  Tarantulas don't get sick a week after adoption and cost me $5000 in surgery to fix it.  That's happened to the last two people I know that got a puppy, and the two people got 3 puppies altogether..and all 3 got sick.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Careful now.  You're gonna get your thread locked >.<  Wouldn't know.  I like dogs, but I like to go visit other peoples dogs preferably.  Tarantulas don't get sick a week after adoption and cost me $5000 in surgery to fix it.  That's happened to the last two people I know that got a puppy, and the two people got 3 puppies altogether..and all 3 got sick.


 poor things. I love dogs so much. Wht did they get sick with?


----------



## cold blood (Feb 7, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Careful now.  You're gonna get your thread locked >.<  Wouldn't know.  I like dogs, but I like to go visit other peoples dogs preferably.  Tarantulas don't get sick a week after adoption and cost me $5000 in surgery to fix it.  That's happened to the last two people I know that got a puppy, and the two people got 3 puppies altogether..and all 3 got sick.


Sounds like bad genetics....possibly inbred?   lol   Inbreeding is a terrible thing in dog populations and responsible breeders go to great lengths (going back 5 generations or more) to ensure it doesn't happen.  Puppy mills typically will inbreed, and healthy dogs are the exception and not the rule.

I'm in my 4th pup without incident, dogs with good genetics are tough as nails, you should see some of they crap they can survive.

Back to the arachnids


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Sounds like bad genetics....possibly inbred?   lol   Inbreeding is a terrible thing in dog populations and responsible breeders go to great lengths (going back 5 generations or more) to ensure it doesn't happen.  Puppy mills typically will inbreed, and healthy dogs are the exception and not the rule.
> 
> I'm in my 4th pup without incident, dogs with good genetics are tough as nails, you should see some of they crap they can survive.
> 
> Back to the arachnids


Speaking of inbreeding and genetics, how are tarantulas affected by inbreeding?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Speaking of inbreeding and genetics, how are tarantulas affected by inbreeding?


From the bits and pieces I have skimmed through, I believe there are cases where doing that has produced abnormal morphologies.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 7, 2014)

viper69 said:


> From the bits and pieces I have skimmed through, I believe there are cases where doing that has produced abnormal morphologies.


 I can't help but think it could happen in nature. What kind of abnormalities though? If its color, couldn't that possibly two recessive genes showing up because their parents both had the genes?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> I can't help but think it could happen in nature. What kind of abnormalities though? If its color, couldn't that possibly two recessive genes showing up because their parents both had the genes?


Color is not morphology my man 

Search google..you'll see pics


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Color is not morphology my man


Sorry. Yeah. I totally wasn't thinking and must have skipped it. 

But in captivity haven't we seen reports of abnormal colors, like the lightning boots on Pokies being askew or awkwardly shaped right? Couldn't those possibly signs of domestication in these animals? I remember reading a study where domesticating foxes actually caused them to change colors from natural reds and whites to having unnatural spots and blotches

---------- Post added 02-07-2014 at 09:19 PM ----------

https://www.americanscientist.org/issues/issue.aspx?id=813&y=0&no&content=true&page=3&css=print I actually found the article. here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Sorry. Yeah. I totally wasn't thinking and must have skipped it.
> 
> But in captivity haven't we seen reports of abnormal colors, like the lightning boots on Pokies being askew or awkwardly shaped right? Couldn't those possibly signs of domestication in these animals? I remember reading a study where domesticating foxes actually caused them to change colors from natural reds and whites to having unnatural spots and blotches
> 
> ...


Yeah I could tell you skipped OVER the important part! hahah  I don't know of any myself. Also, you are confusing domestication with inbreeding.  Interesting on foxes, hmm did you learn why their coats were different? It could simply be diet. You know if you keep flamingos and don't feed them the proper food, they won't be pink.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yeah I could tell you skipped OVER the important part! hahah  I don't know of any myself. Also, you are confusing domestication with inbreeding.  Interesting on foxes, hmm did you learn why their coats were different?


 haha... sorry. my mind is extremely jumbled right now and I have a lot of thoughts. let me re cap what I know at the moment. Inbreeding causes deformations in the development of tarantulas like double abdomens and other abnormal parts in their morphology. Right?
Don't worry, I do know the difference between domestication and inbreeding, but don't you sometimes need to inbreed to domesticate? let's say a brother and sister have the best traits, but no others do. wouldn't you have to inbreed then? Well, I guess you could outcross, but you could lose your traits in the next generation, and then what?

oh and about the foxed colors and why, the fourth, fifth, and sixth paragraphs explain it pretty good  I think...


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> haha... sorry. my mind is extremely jumbled right now and I have a lot of thoughts. let me re cap what I know at the moment. Inbreeding causes deformations in the development of tarantulas like double abdomens and other abnormal parts in their morphology. Right?
> Don't worry, I do know the difference between domestication and inbreeding, but don't you sometimes need to inbreed to domesticate? let's say a brother and sister have the best traits, but no others do. wouldn't you have to inbreed then? Well, I guess you could outcross, but you could lose your traits in the next generation, and then what?
> 
> oh and about the foxed colors and why, the fourth, fifth, and sixth paragraphs explain it pretty good  I think...


Ah you must have found the pics hahah. Pretty crazy looking eh? I have no idea how animals were domesticated, ie cats/dogs etc. I rarely read about that part of man's development, it's never interested me.

Well if you were selecting for those traits then yes, you would "have" to. I know the snake breeders do this all the time. Offspring back to parents etc. Why I don't hear more about abnormal snakes from my breeder friends is beyond me.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Ah you must have found the pics hahah. Pretty crazy looking eh? I have no idea how animals were domesticated, ie cats/dogs etc. I rarely read about that part of man's development, it's never interested me.
> 
> Well if you were selecting for those traits then yes, you would "have" to. I know the snake breeders do this all the time. Offspring back to parents etc. Why I don't hear more about abnormal snakes from my breeder friends is beyond me.


maybe the breeders are hiding them to not ruin their image? I mean, since their job is to breed healthy colorful snakes, people wouldn't buy from them if they knew that half the babies or whatever came out deformed in some way.

I just remembered though, a lot of youtubers like to upload videos of them cutting the eggs for the first time. and we never see any deformities in those snakes. now I wonder...


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> maybe the breeders are hiding them to not ruin their image? I mean, since their job is to breed healthy colorful snakes, people wouldn't buy from them if they knew that half the babies or whatever came out deformed in some way.
> 
> I just remembered though, a lot of youtubers like to upload videos of them cutting the eggs for the first time. and we never see any deformities in those snakes. now I wonder...


My friends don't lie to me hahahahaha


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> My friends don't lie to me hahahahaha


 well now the question arises, do snakes get significantly affected by inbreeding?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> I can't help but think it could happen in nature. What kind of abnormalities though? If its color, couldn't that possibly two recessive genes showing up because their parents both had the genes?


There's a ball python morph that has neurological problems. It's called the spider mutation I believe. All spider mutants have this problem. Google it up and you'll see on Youtube. Whether that is due to a critical gene pool size, or inbreeding itself I don't know. I'll email my breeder friend he knows this stuff cold, it's his business.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 8, 2014)

viper69 said:


> There's a ball python morph that has neurological problems. It's called the spider mutation I believe. All spider mutants have this problem. Google it up and you'll see on Youtube. Whether that is due to a critical gene pool size, or inbreeding itself I don't know. I'll email my breeder friend he knows this stuff cold, it's his business.


There's a big breeder of ball python morphs near me, and I've seen their 'spider' pythons in person.  Yes, they have serious a nervous disorder which usually ends up in them being euthanized, so they rarely use that line for breeding.  They've created hundreds of morphs over the decades, which is fine for one species of snakes, but we certainly don't want anything like that with spiders.  With ball pythons, w/c's are still being imported and are affordable.  Whereas with the vast majority of T species, the countries are closed for export, so once we mess up the gene pool, there's no going back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Feb 8, 2014)

Very good point. Not that anyone would ever do it, But it would be horrible to lose even one species in the trade due to poor breeding. Most of the snakes available are fairly common in the wild, but many of our amazing T's are either highly elusive, threatened or endangered.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2014)

You guys forgot Thrixopelma pruriens!


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> You guys forgot Thrixopelma pruriens!


You've seen one that is green like an iguana or day gecko? That's the kind of green we are talking about, full body GREEN  It doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 9, 2014)

viper69 said:


> You've seen one that is green like an iguana or day gecko? That's the kind of green we are talking about, full body GREEN  It doesn't exist yet.


There's always paint....


----------



## tarantulagal (Feb 10, 2014)

My H. Pulchripes were yellow-green with powder blue legs. They were $$$$ though :bruised:


----------



## viper69 (Feb 10, 2014)

tarantulagal said:


> My H. Pulchripes were yellow-green with powder blue legs. They were $$$$ though :bruised:


Are you breeding them???


----------



## tarantulagal (Feb 14, 2014)

Oops just saw this, I still don't have the hang of finding replies... No, I sold them to a buddy of mine who will be trying to breed them though!


----------



## viper69 (Feb 14, 2014)

tarantulagal said:


> Oops just saw this, I still don't have the hang of finding replies... No, I sold them to a buddy of mine who will be trying to breed them though!


Maybe you don't have your settings for email notification? That's the only way I can keep track of threads/replies.


----------



## scorpionchaos (Feb 16, 2014)

I was under the impression that a green phase of A.versicolor was available and rather vibrant green where the normal phase was blue.

I might be mistaken....


----------



## Keith B (Feb 16, 2014)

I haven't heard or seen anything to indicate that.  There can be some variance with adult versicolor on how green or blue the carapace is, but as far as I know, the spiderlings are always blue, and the adults are always blue with pink setae, and the carapace color can vary to a degree.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 16, 2014)

Keith B said:


> I haven't heard or seen anything to indicate that.  There can be some variance with adult versicolor on how green or blue the carapace is, but as far as I know, the spiderlings are always blue, and the adults are always blue with pink setae, and the carapace color can vary to a degree.


My versi is as green as Green Lantern's ring!!


----------



## Keith B (Feb 17, 2014)

viper69 said:


> My versi is as green as Green Lantern's ring!!


If it were anybody else, I wouldn't think you were just messing with me   The silver border on the old style ring? lol


----------



## viper69 (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course man, Hal Jordan rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Feb 18, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Yeah I could tell you skipped OVER the important part! hahah  I don't know of any myself. Also, you are confusing domestication with inbreeding.  Interesting on foxes, hmm did you learn why their coats were different? It could simply be diet. You know if you keep flamingos and don't feed them the proper food, they won't be pink.


The study done in Russia ( which is what I'm assuming that link refers to) has selectively bred two separate groups from a diverse original population of silver foxes. They have one group of highly aggressive foxes, which retained all their natural looks, coloring, and behavior, excepting the unusual fear/aggression. The second group was chosen for increasing levels of friendliness toward humans, and it is this group which had altered traits such as floppy ears, white patches, and curled tails. They also display behavioral differences including vocalizations, seeking out human affection, and tail wagging that is not typical for foxes. Basically, most of the traits that are so familiar to us in dogs are actually directly tied to whatever genes regulate aggression/shyness (or more specifically, the lack thereof).

All the foxes are kept in identical conditions, and several experiments conducted where extremely docile kits were placed with highly aggressive mothers and vice versa, but this made little or no difference to the kits' behavior. So it was determined conclusively that the behaviors are genetic. Interestingly, the morphological differences started showing up in the friendly foxes after only eight generations, showing that domestication of wolves could have happened much more quickly than initially thought.


----------

